# Salmon Free Kibble Choices?



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Eventually I may have to find a replacement for Evo. Chelsy can't have any food with Salmon, Salmon oil, or Olive oil in it and it was the only kibble that I found without those ingredients. I need to find a grain free kibble that doesn't have any of those ingredients in it. I really want to stick to grain free because since I switched her to Evo, she has grown back all of her hair and and is looking wonderful. 

Does anyone have any kibbles that they know for sure doesn't have those ingredients? Since she is a little dog, I could keep her on canned I suppose, but I keep Rocky on kibble and she sneaks his food on occasion so I want to be safe.


----------



## m&mluvpugs (Feb 7, 2010)

what about acana provincials? no salmon in the grasslands and prairie harvest formulas.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

m&mluvpugs said:


> what about acana provincials? no salmon in the grasslands and prairie harvest formulas.


On the Champion website the PDF for the Grasslands now lists Salmon Meal as the third ingredient and for the Prairie Harvest it lists Salmon Oil. I almost considered those two based on the information I found at the pet food direct site but then I went straight to the manufacturer site and I guess they changed it there. 

So far I've only found some really expensive frozen raw patties which I'm not about to consider. I will feed her canned before I go to that route. I'm still looking for a kibble but I have time to keep feeding her Evo. I am considering Taste of the Wild High Prairie and Wetlands. They have "ocean fish meal" which I am hoping doesn't mean salmon.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

chowder said:


> On the Champion website the PDF for the Grasslands now lists Salmon Meal as the third ingredient and for the Prairie Harvest it lists Salmon Oil. I almost considered those two based on the information I found at the pet food direct site but then I went straight to the manufacturer site and I guess they changed it there.
> 
> So far I've only found some really expensive frozen raw patties which I'm not about to consider. I will feed her canned before I go to that route. I'm still looking for a kibble but I have time to keep feeding her Evo. I am considering Taste of the Wild High Prairie and Wetlands. They have "ocean fish meal" which I am hoping doesn't mean salmon.


I hate when I read "ocean fish meal", what ocean, what fish? It might as well read chicken by products or some other generic term with no way of nowing what the hell is put into the food.


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

here is a few:

California Naturals Chicken and Rice Adult

California Naturals Lamb Meal and Rice Adult Dry Dog Food Large Bites

Evangers Chicken and Brown Rice Dry Dog Food

Fromm Four Star Duck and Sweet Potato

Fromm Four Star Chicken A La Veg

Karma Organic Dog Food

The Honest Kitchen Embark

The Honest Kitchen Force

i was surprised to see this many, there are more dehydrated foods too that do not contain salmon, salmon meal, or salmon oil, hope this helps! Good Luck!


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

sal101011 said:


> here is a few:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My two dogs LOVE The Honest Kitchen. It's expensive to feed this to two large dogs, but it is by far my favorite thing to feed. Currently, they both eat Honest Kitchen Embark for breakfast. I can't say enough great things about this company and this product.


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

my dogs are doing great on orijen, but would you recommend for me to try my dogs on dehydrated raw? it crossed my mind, did you transition from dry kibble?


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

Natures Variety Instinct Chicken. it use Menhaden fish meal. it would certainly be a big step above, imo, TOTW.

_Ingredients
Chicken Meal, Tapioca, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Pumpkinseeds, Menhaden Fish Meal, Alfalfa Meal, Montmorillonite Clay, Natural Chicken Flavor, Vitamins (Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Biotin, Niacin Supplement, Vitamin A Acetate, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Beta Carotene, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Dried Kelp, Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Sodium Selenite), Chicken Liver, Sea Salt, Inulin, Flaxseed Oil, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Apples, Carrots, Peas, Cottage Cheese, Chicken Eggs, Freeze Dried Chicken, Freeze Dried Turkey, Freeze Dried Turkey Liver, Freeze Dried Turkey Hearts, Ground Chicken Bone, Butternut Squash, Broccoli, Lettuce, Spinach, Salmon Oil, Apple Cider Vinegar, Parsley, Honey, Blueberries, Alfalfa Sprouts, Persimmons, Olive Oil, Duck Eggs, Pheasant Eggs, Quail Eggs, Rosemary Extract, Sage, _


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

sal101011 said:


> here is a few:
> 
> California Naturals Chicken and Rice Adult
> 
> ...


Only the Honest Kitchen is grain free out of those. I was trying to keep her on a grain free food since putting her on grain free was when she finally grew back all her hair. Up until then, the vet was trying to convince me she actually had Cushings and not a grain allergy. I'll check out Honest Kitchen.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

buddy97 said:


> Natures Variety Instinct Chicken. it use Menhaden fish meal. it would certainly be a big step above, imo, TOTW.
> 
> _Ingredients
> Chicken Meal, Tapioca, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Pumpkinseeds, Menhaden Fish Meal, Alfalfa Meal, Montmorillonite Clay, Natural Chicken Flavor, Vitamins (Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Biotin, Niacin Supplement, Vitamin A Acetate, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Beta Carotene, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Dried Kelp, Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Sodium Selenite), Chicken Liver, Sea Salt, Inulin, Flaxseed Oil, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Apples, Carrots, Peas, Cottage Cheese, Chicken Eggs, Freeze Dried Chicken, Freeze Dried Turkey, Freeze Dried Turkey Liver, Freeze Dried Turkey Hearts, Ground Chicken Bone, Butternut Squash, Broccoli, Lettuce, Spinach, *Salmon Oil*, Apple Cider Vinegar, Parsley, Honey, Blueberries, Alfalfa Sprouts, Persimmons, *Olive Oil*, Duck Eggs, Pheasant Eggs, Quail Eggs, Rosemary Extract, Sage, _


I had tried it once. It contains both salmon oil and olive oil and gave her violent bloody diarhea. We almost rushed her to the emercengy room. It's way down in the ingredients and you don't see it right away.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

You could always try Natural Range Of Premium Pet-food Products - Ziwipeak - Natural New Zealand Pet Nutrition they use fish/hoki oil, not salmon oil in their products not sure if that makes a difference, grain free and pensive.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> You could always try Natural Range Of Premium Pet-food Products - Ziwipeak - Natural New Zealand Pet Nutrition they use fish/hoki oil, not salmon oil in their products not sure if that makes a difference, grain free and pensive.


I had someone in a very nice store in California recommend Ziwipeak to me once last year. It's pretty expensive but she's a little dog and 13 already so I may try her on a small amount just to see.

I got a reply back from TOTW about their 'ocean fish meal'. They said 

"The ocean fish meal in the Wetlands and High Prairie formulas is made from
white fish, wild-caught in the Pacific Northwest. However, I cannot say
with absolute certainty that there would be not salmon in it as well, as our
suppliers catch the white fish while fishing for the salmon used in our
other formulas."

So basically the fish is all caught at the same time on the same boat and who knows if the fish intermingle. At least that is my interpretation. 

I am also considering Blue Wilderness. It actually got 6 stars on the Dog Food Analysis.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I fed ziwipeak to the dogs while they were at the kennel when we were out of town and on occasion at home, they loved it and did well on it along with their raw diet. Amazon has it on special it looks like now, hope you find something that works.


----------

